# Grafting kids on another doe



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I stumbled on this while searching goat things on the internet.
Having both dairy and boers I was already thinking about how
this can be done. I am curious what some of you think.
http://members.psyber.com/cqwilson/Management.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...sounds interesting...but I kinda worry... that the real baby.. will get rejected... if kept from mom to long..... this person says... it works for her.... not positive it will work for others.... My Does ...don't like others kids even near them ....even around the time of kidding..so... I am not sure... if it will work for my Does..... :wink: For some... it may be worth a try....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard of it being done, and I could see how it would work. If I was desperate for the kids to be dam raised I'd do it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a baby goat that was one of quads. A tiny little guy that I had to bottle feed. Two weeks after he was born, I had a doe freshen. I rubbed the baby boy with the new mama's birthing fluid and mama adopted that boy and raised him along with her own twins. The hardest part was getting the little guy to accept the doe as his mom.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

That's what I would worry about... How to "Make" the baby accept it's new mama.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

My grafting experience....5 yrs ago when I raised boers, I had a huge boer doe birth 3 huge kids...difficult birth. she stood the whole day after kidding feednig those kids. Later I found her down and she had apparently torn internally and soon died (felt so bad for her)...at the same, two other does kidded. Low on pens, they were sharing a large one between the two and kidded within an hour of each other. both had twins one twin was born dead. the two also were fighting over whose kids were whose....soooo I took the one who had lost a baby and brought her into the pens with the new triplets. I stanchioned her ( I know this sounds mean) for two days...food and water in front of her at all times. she took all three kids like a dream! it worked for me.
:thumbup:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Robynlynn said:


> My grafting experience....5 yrs ago when I raised boers, I had a huge boer doe birth 3 huge kids...difficult birth. she stood the whole day after kidding feednig those kids. Later I found her down and she had apparently torn internally and soon died (felt so bad for her)...at the same, two other does kidded. Low on pens, they were sharing a large one between the two and kidded within an hour of each other. both had twins one twin was born dead. the two also were fighting over whose kids were whose....soooo I took the one who had lost a baby and brought her into the pens with the new triplets. I stanchioned her ( I know this sounds mean) for two days...food and water in front of her at all times. she took all three kids like a dream! it worked for me.
> :thumbup:


^Makes sense... I have a friend that does that with his Nurse Cows, except his process is a little longer, because he doesn't leave them there 2 days straight, he pens them morning, noon and again at night, for a week or something like that, until she accepts the calf as her own...

I think your way sounds a lot less of a headache! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...whatever works.... :thumb: :wink:


----------

